# Unemployment after Target



## lilyofthevalley

So Im currently applying for unemployment due to COVID-19. Ive been long gone with Target but they want my job history starting from Oct 2018.  They want to know exactly why I left Target. I couldnt take the mistreatment anymore so I walked out of my store. I'm wondering if there's a way to find out what my store put on my Target record as to why I'm gone...I dont know the category that would fall under and I dont want to make any mistakes with unemployment in case if they contact my store for more info.


----------



## Tarshitsucks

They might not let you do to the fact that left on your own accord rather than be laid off or fired. There are so many people right now that actually out of work because of covid 19. The abuse you suffered might not be enough. I mean you can try by documenting the abuse but Tarshit put that you quit when they call and deny you unemployment. I am sorry Trashshit mistreated you like that though.


----------



## lilyofthevalley

Thank you Im happier that Im gone lol. But I really need the reason that they decided put on my record. I just want to make sure my unemployment claim matches what Target says in case the unemployment office wants to do some verifying. Is there a hotline I can call to find out? If I can avoid calling my store then that would be great lol but I will if I have to.


----------



## JAShands

They would have marked you as Voluntary, nonrehire-able job abandonment. It will always be marked voluntary because you had a choice to work or not and you chose not to. The rest should be self-explanatory. 

If you call HROC they will give you the first and last day of employment as well as the code used to terminate your employment. They might not give you that much right now (they are dealing with a ton of calls from stores right now- huge shout out to Megan and Amanda, you ladies are awesome!!), but they will never give more information than that.


----------



## RandomTM007

If you job abandoned (left with no notice or didn't finish scheduled shifts) Target probably put you as that. Basically you're covered with saying you simply quit. You could still be eligible though if you took a job after Target and was laid off. Just be sure to document your reasons for leaving as specifically as you can.


----------



## lilyofthevalley

JAShands said:


> They would have marked you as Voluntary, nonrehire-able job abandonment. It will always be marked voluntary because you had a choice to work or not and you chose not to. The rest should be self-explanatory.
> 
> If you call HROC they will give you the first and last day of employment as well as the code used to terminate your employment. They might not give you that much right now (they are dealing with a ton of calls from stores right now- huge shout out to Megan and Amanda, you ladies are awesome!!), but they will never give more information than that.



I called HROC and it's impossible to talk to a real person on there lol. But I didn't hear any options about finding out the termination code. The only options were: benefits, applying to work at a store, dc, corporate, etc. Nothing about former employees ): The closest option was for employment verification on The Work Number. I logged in using my TM # and the last 4 of SSN/birth year, but it didn't work. I figured maybe it's because Im a former employee. But wouldn't they still allow access though?


----------



## JAShands

I’ve never used the work number but I do know it’s god awful and a pain to set up. 

I’m sorry you weren’t able to get through to HROC, I’m HR and they’ve been picking up before it even rings lately. Which admittedly catches me off guard, I’m used to being stuck on hold with them forever.


----------



## Yetive

Everyone is on with leaves now, lol.


----------



## jackandcat

Most states' unemployment laws require that the decision whether or not to allow benefits includes any employers you worked for during the previous two years.  That is because unemployment is an insurance system with premiums employers pay into. During part of the previous two years which your state looks at to figure out your benefit payment, you worked for Target and if benefits were allowed part of the payout to you would be charged against Target's premiums into the UI fund.  So it's possible Target could challenge you getting unemployment.  The only good thing is that the Coronavirus relief bill just signed into law has some provisions which, I think, loosen up eligibility rules so that might work in your favor, MAYBE.


----------



## Shantf34

How long do I have to work at target to get unemployment benefits


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Shantf34 said:


> How long do I have to work at target to get unemployment benefits


How long were you at spot?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite

lilyofthevalley said:


> Thank you Im happier that Im gone lol. But I really need the reason that they decided put on my record. I just want to make sure my unemployment claim matches what Target says in case the unemployment office wants to do some verifying. Is there a hotline I can call to find out? If I can avoid calling my store then that would be great lol but I will if I have to.


Job abandonment since you walked out.


----------



## KarenNegotiator

lilyofthevalley said:


> So Im currently applying for unemployment due to COVID-19. Ive been long gone with Target but they want my job history starting from Oct 2018.  They want to know exactly why I left Target. I couldnt take the mistreatment anymore so I walked out of my store. I'm wondering if there's a way to find out what my store put on my Target record as to why I'm gone...I dont know the category that would fall under and I dont want to make any mistakes with unemployment in case if they contact my store for more info.


If I were you, id hold their family hostage and get the information out of their 7 year old daughter. Make sure they know that they need to give you a good report.


----------



## commiecorvus

KarenNegotiator said:


> If I were you, id hold their family hostage and get the information out of their 7 year old daughter. Make sure they know that they need to give you a good report.



*Let's hold down the edgy to things that don't include threatening 7 year old kids.
Even fictional ones, thank you. *


----------



## NotCynicalYet

Depends on the state somewhat. A friend quit her job due to abuse by her employer and because she had documented everything she was able to get unemployment despite her employer fighting it, but she had to go to a hearing and bring evidence. Generally red states/right to work states are very hard to get unemployment from, bluer states generally less so.


----------



## Dream Baby

I had to fight to get unemployment at a place for over 7 months once that I worked at for over 5 years.

You will win in the long term but most employers figurey you  give up so keep plugging away.


----------



## redeye58

Dream Baby said:


> You will win in the long term but most employers figure you  give up so keep plugging away.


This. You have nothing to lose but everything to gain so keep at it. They're counting on wearing you down.


----------

